# Injury lawyers no win no feee recommendations



## Jcwminiadventures (Dec 3, 2011)

Anyone done this who's best & cheapest to use 

Who used who? 

Recommendations pls 

Cheers


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Look for accredited firms, it's not the be all and end all but it's a good indicator that they know what they are doing.

http://www.lawsociety.org.uk/for-the-public/common-legal-issues/personal-injury-claim/


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

I work in the profession. What kind of injury are we talking?

Do you want a local or national firm?


----------



## Jcwminiadventures (Dec 3, 2011)

millns84 said:


> I work in the profession. What kind of injury are we talking?
> 
> Do you want a local or national firm?


Ahh great

It's an elbow injury/fractured arm

Local I suppose don't know what's best?


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Jcwminiadventures said:


> Ahh great
> 
> It's an elbow injury/fractured arm
> 
> Local I suppose don't know what's best?


I see you're from Somerset so I'd probably go with Harris Fowler who are in Taunton. :thumb:


----------

